# New Toggi Lady Wanderer Plus Wellies for Sale



## pip6 (8 December 2017)

Bought as gift, wrong size. Brand new, never worn, green, thermal neoprene lining, size 6.5 (40), still with tags just in Joules box. Cost new around £69, looking for £45 collected from Wokingham area or plus postage.

https://www.toggi.com/?product=lady-wanderer-plus


----------

